# Lawnboy surges



## searay220 (Jan 11, 2008)

My Lawnboy 2 cycle mower keeps surging. I have taken everything apart air filter and carb and have cleaned it well. I hope this fixes the problem. But while it's apart is there anything else I should be doing. And where can I find a free manual for this. Help please


----------



## TeamTdriver (Feb 5, 2008)

check you spark plug and make sure you have a good connection there because that could be causing the problem


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Please post the model number, usually a problem such as this with a Lawnboy is a fuel restriction or air leak, 2-cycle engines don't like air leaks. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## searay220 (Jan 11, 2008)

The model # 10247. Is there a fix for the surging or a carb replacement? Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can dinf a manual at the site below, select parts/model lookup on the left side. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.lawnboy.com/service/interactive_manual_launch.html


----------

